

Write experimental hacks with TDD - kevTheDev
http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.com/2008/11/tdd-and-experiments-i-was-wrong.html

======
kevTheDev
This is what I have been trying to say to some of my fellow coders, but
somehow could never quite express it.

